# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  interface graphique d'une application en c

## hanou88

bonjour
je veux connaitre comment je peux cre un interface graphique d'une application en c avec  le python
merci d'avance

----------


## hanou88

et si possible je veux un lien pour tlcharger le paython
merci

----------


## kango

bonjour,

pour la premire question: http://python.developpez.com/faq/?page=GUI
pour la deuxime: google > "Python" > premier lien (et mme si tu essaies avec "Paython" a marche  ::roll:: )

----------


## hanou88

merciiiiiiiiii

----------

